# Northview Reit (NVU)



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

What do we think of the deal announced today? Sell here or hold to receive units in the new company.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...h-in-a-Transaction-Valued-at-4-8-Billion.html



> Northview Apartment REIT Announces Agreement to be Acquired by Starlight and KingSett for $36.25 Per Unit in Cash in a Transaction Valued at $4.8 Billion


NVU is already trading at the new price point. The deal closes in 6-ish months so I may sell and decide what to do after the deal closes. I expect it will be a taxable CG event even if I just hold.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ 50/50 liquidation/hold with the latter dependent on terms of new units distribution.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

gardner said:


> ... The deal closes in 6-ish months so I may sell and decide what to do after the deal closes. I expect it will be a taxable CG event even if I just hold.


Is there any indication that holding for units will be a taxable event instead of a rollover affecting the new units costs?

I haven't kept tabs on the numbers but for similar transactions I have been party to - those choosing to take the new units were almost always given the choice of a tax deferred rollover for all or almost all of the value.

Choosing cash forces a taxable event.


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I don't think taking the cash itself, forcing a taxable event in a non-registered is all that bad considering most of it is ROC (from T3-2018).


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm selling all my NVU.
I don't want the closed end fund.
Forget it. I loved NVU and Starlight sucks.
I'm out.

I'll take my money and split between BPY and KMP probably


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

I decided to dump it on Friday and put the money into KMP as I still wanted some residential exposure. I can't understand how I managed to overlook KMP in the first place. It does looks overvalued at the minute so I started with half the proceeds from NVU and will add more if and when the price declines although with the interest rate announcement that could be a long way out.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been to a few Killam places. The ones I have been to are all very nice. I've been a buyer of them for a year and I thought I was late to the party. Always room to grow. Especially in this environment.

KMP seems very well run and organized.


----------



## robfordlives (Sep 18, 2014)

Grrr, wish I dumped this when deal was announced as it's down a few bucks since then. Anyone think the deal still goes through at transacted price? I could use the cash to buy something else now. I assume if deal falls through this goes to $20 or so


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

robfordlives said:


> Anyone think the deal still goes through at transacted price?


Seems hard to believe. My expectation is that the deal falls through and NVU gets a break-up fee. I wish I'd dumped mine too.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Got the official notice from TDDI explaining the various options. Default option is to receive cash 36.25 sh. Decision to select a different option from the several shown, must be made by May 20th. Any other holders here taking any of the other options? If so why?


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Retiredguy said:


> Got the official notice from TDDI explaining the various options. Default option is to receive cash 36.25 sh. Decision to select a different option from the several shown, must be made by May 20th. Any other holders here taking any of the other options? If so why?


Decision date now moved to June 5th


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Retiredguy said:


> Decision date now moved to June 5th


 ... great. Still debating on holding some of the new units but don't like the blurb about the no guarantee part plus the premium built into the new unit pricing.


----------

